# Can i feed my piranha Salmon patties



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

Exactly what it says froxen patties


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I googled _"Froxen patties"_ and came up with nothing.
Can you explain what a _"Froxen patty"_ is?

As for salmon, I personally don't use it 'cause it's so oily.









I assume that "Froxen patties" are some sort of German or Ukranian patty...

Okay, after another search I was able to come up with this link.
That's all I can find regarding "Froxen."

http://www.asianproducts.com/hotproduct/ma...froxen-fish.htm

Appears to be Asian.

_________________

p.s. This thread belongs in the "Feeding & Nutrition" section.

_______________

I also found this site...
I doubt that it's what you're referring to though... thought I'd toss it in though.









Clicky--> http://www.43things.com/person/froxen


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you busting chops P man?
I hope so...


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hahahahahahhahahaaaahhhaa it was suppose to be frozen but you say there oily thats bad


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Oils will cloud your water. Catfish is like that to but you can soak it for a while in a glass of water to get the oils out. Salmon I have no clue on if its good or not?.?.?.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Most froxen patties that I have seen are precooked. If it's cooked, don't feed it to your piranhas. Their systems aren't set up for that. How many salmon patties was mama p cookin' up for the juvies? As far as raw salmon goes, I have always heard from people who tried it say that it clouds your water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If its in patties its probably precooked or has tons of preservatives. If its raw it should be fine, but i would use raw fillets as the majority of the diet


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Raw is best.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i think i know what you are talking about and if its ground up b4 its frozen its going to make a BIG mess if you feed it. Salmon is a lot higher in fat than talapia/shrimp/catfish and other white fish meat. i feed it occasionally just to switch it up on the Ps. if you want you can feed salmon, but its messy and its fatty so i wouldn't feed it often.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Weren't RB 32's P's fed on salmon? 'Nuff said as to why that's a bad idea if that was the case...

(Translation: Find a better food for them...there are lots of good complete diets on here, but they start with white piscine flesh.)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

unless you want some obese piranha i would not feed salmon unless its a treat and fed on a rare occasion


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

patties are cut, chopped and seasoned 9 times out of 10, do not use these, these are for 
human consumption.......have you ever seen a salmon in patty form swimming in the water?


----------



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

any of you guys ever try raw chicken? and if you have, did they like it?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

routman21 said:


> any of you guys ever try raw chicken? and if you have, did they like it?


That might be worse for them than salmon patties.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

salmon is a fatty and full of oil, you will see the aftermath, stick to healthy white fish meats.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

This is funny b/c someone always says what I'm about to!!!

We KNOW that hotdogs and patties of any sort arent healthy...so dont feed them to your P's.
THats why US is full of fat obese slopply mf'ers!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

routman21 said:


> any of you guys ever try raw chicken? and if you have, did they like it?


lots of ppl feed chicken. i know i've seen a feeding video within the last 6 months of a shoal of piraya eating it. i don't use it bc raw chicken has some nasty stuff in it and i don't like the idea of handling it all the time. but ppl have had success with it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

assclown said:


> patties are cut, chopped and seasoned 9 times out of 10, do not use these, these are for
> human consumption.......have you ever seen a salmon in patty form swimming in the water?


Actually, yes, I have.

There was this one time on acid...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

routman21 said:


> any of you guys ever try raw chicken? and if you have, did they like it?


Only from the butcher (fresh kills). Remove all skin first. My p's love skinless drum sticks. Though I do this only 3 or 4 times a year at most. 97% diet consists of white fish as it should.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Only from the butcher (fresh kills). Remove all skin first. My p's love skinless drum sticks. Though I do this only 3 or 4 times a year at most. 97% diet consists of white fish as it should.


That's funny because my wife has always wanted to give them a drumstick and I tell her no. Maybe I'll let her feed them one in the future. Just seems like it would be a mess.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated above, frozen salmon patties are a bad idea. Salmon will create over weight fish, and they are oily. If feed frequent enough, they will cause your tank to smell. Stick with white fish fillets, that is the best food option.


----------

